# About to go to a dog park...



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Or just dress as a dog.. they will never know


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

haha yes having a dog at a dog park is less weird than having no dog and being at a dog park. of course, unless you're with someone who has a dog at a dog park then thats not so weird. dog parks seem like a super social place to me. good on you for going. that takes some courage right there.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

R91 said:


> Hahaha. I did it, and I managed to hold 2 full length conversations with different people... one lasted about 15 minutes, so that was pretty awesome.


congrats


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

When I go I generally just mind my own business and maybe answer a couple questions and ask a few, but other than that I find a spot and spend some quality time outside with myself while my dog tries to bug every dog in there. My dog is the complete opposite of me personality wise.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm so horrible at those things. Man I can b so anti-social.

It's a great opportunity to talk to people.

I like taking my dogs, they hav a blast for the most part.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Nada said:


> When I go I generally just mind my own business and maybe answer a couple questions and ask a few, but other than that I find a spot and spend some quality time outside with myself while my dog tries to bug every dog in there. My dog is the complete opposite of me personality wise.


 sounds like a good time ..


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

R91 said:


> My dog is a mess. She usually barks at every dog that passes by and it's so embarrassing and it means I can't get any exposure myself. So today i brought along some shredded chicken and as soon as we saw a dog, I'd give her a piece of chicken. She ended up hanging out with these 2 massive dogs while I spoke to their owner.


My dog is no better if I didn't take him for 10 minute run beside my bicycle before, he would misbehave badly in the park. He's much calmer when he's tired. Also I know when there is going to be problem when he drops the ball then I know I need to pull him away from the other dog and throw my spare ball in the opposite direction. He keeps a ball in his mouth at all times in the park to the point where foam and saliva is forming making an unsightly embarrassing mess.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

R91 said:


> I've read around that some dogs can get jealous when your dog has a toy and they don't, but as long as the other dogs seem cool with it then that's a good idea. You're distracting your dog before he becomes fixated on the other dog, and you can read your dog's signals accurately.
> 
> Are you going to go again?


Haven't really noticed that, but then again there is no shortage of balls in that park. Anyways, the park is down the street from me so he gets to go several times a week.


----------

